# I heard on the news that there is a new kind of service professional...



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a professional hugger. But I think I might have heard that this guy was also licensed as a professional spooner. Wouldn't that be awesome, you could check into your eco-lodge and dial up the massage therapist for a good hot stone therapy and maybe a mud wrap or something, and then settle in for some good spooning to get you off to sleep.

I'm telling ya, if there was a Santa Claus, that's what I'd want on my list. 

Nice!

Sadly, I think I might have been too naughty this year, even if there were a Santa Claus. So now I can't even qualify for spooning. Going without is such needless suffering. What the heck kind of world is this when people are left without such basic comforts?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Now I've heard everything! :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That is creepier than anything I've heard.

Dang.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Woah I guess you can make money doing anything these days...

OP sorry you are feeling this way


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I'm telling ya, if there was a Santa Claus, that's what I'd want on my list.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Sadly, I think I might have been too naughty this year, even if there were a Santa Claus. So now I can't even qualify for spooning. Going without is such needless suffering. What the heck kind of world is this when people are left without such basic comforts?


Saw a shirt yesterday that said, "Dear Santa, I can explain!" Lol!

Maybe you could too and get you some professional spooning.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just can't hug strangers.



At least not the dirty looking people that give out free hugs here in venice beach. Egad.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I just can't hug strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> At least not the dirty looking people that give out free hugs here in venice beach. Egad.


I like to hug. I could hug a stranger, but they would have to pass the sniff test. And the initial creep test. That being said, doing it professionally would suck. My "right to refuse service" sign would be huge, and lit brightly.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> That is creepier than anything I've heard.





> My "right to refuse service" sign would be huge, and lit brightly.


Oh HELL yeah! I'm hangin' with YOU TWO, that's all I'm sayin'. :iagree:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

God I can't imagine anything more ghastly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Warm Fuzzies turned into a Plastic Fuzzies. How Sad...

The Original Warm Fuzzy Tale - By Claude Steiner


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree.. it would be too creepy.


That would almost veer to the edge of prostitution.


----------

